# Unerwünschte Applet-Fußzeile bei einem JPopupMenu



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe ein Applet, in dem ich viel mit Popup-Menüs arbeite. Und dabei stört mich immer diese Fußzeile mit der Schrift "Java Applet Fenster", die bei jedem Popup-Menü miterscheint. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit diese Fußzeile loszuwerden?

Habe noch ein kleines Applet geschrieben, um das Problem zu demonstrieren.

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class TestApplet extends JApplet implements MouseListener {
	
	private JPopupMenu popup;
	
	public void init() {	
		addMouseListener(this);	
		popup = new JPopupMenu();
		JMenuItem mitem = new JMenuItem("test");
		popup.add(mitem);
	}
	
	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent mevt) {}
	
	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent mevt) {}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent mevt) {}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent mevt) {}

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent mevt) {
		popup.show(this, mevt.getX(), mevt.getY());
	}
}
```


----------



## The_S (28. Mrz 2006)

Geht soweit ich weiß nicht. Kannst aber mal danach suchen, da gabs letztens ne mehr oder weniger ausführliche Diskussion in nem anderen Thread.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Wobei die Diskussion mehr oder weniger ausgeartet ist...


----------



## Sky (28. Mrz 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne: einfach signieren


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2006)

Danke für die Antworten! Habe den Thread gefunden http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28213&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Signieren geht bei mir leider nicht, weil mein Applet im Netz für viele User verfügbar gestellt werden soll. Muss wohl mit der "Java Applet window" Zeile leben, sie stört ja auch nur von der "kosmetischen" Ansicht. Seltsamerweise bekomme ich nicht bei jedem Popup-Menü diese Zeile, deshalb dachte ich, es existiert eine Lösung (ausser Signieren) dafür.


----------



## Sky (28. Mrz 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Signieren geht bei mir leider nicht, weil mein Applet im Netz für viele User verfügbar gestellt werden soll.



Was hat das eine (Signieren) mit dem anderem zu tun (viele User)?


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2006)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hat das eine (Signieren) mit dem anderem zu tun (viele User)?


Habe noch nie mit Signierung gearbeitet, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, erscheint doch beim Download eines signierten Applets ein Dialogfenster, in dem der User dem Applet zusätzliche Rechte einräumen kann? Wenn ja, dann ist sowas bei meinem Applet unerwünscht, weil es u.a. von Standard-Internetnutzern benutzt werden soll. Und für die Funktionalität des Applets selbst brauche ich keine zusätzliche Rechte, die ein Signieren geben würde.


----------

